# syno's



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi, I have a rekord 96, planted, gravel, bogwood, ph-7.0, ammonia-0, nitrite-10, nitrate-0, GH-6,
fish are:
-1 ancistrus chirgua,
-2 glass cats, (I know I should have more, but these are fine together)
-1 unfortunate neon, (which I am giving away to a friend,)

I was wondering if I could have a syno, 
maybe a nigriventis, or shoutedeni, or maybe talking catfish?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly how large a rekord 96 is, but I keep a nigriventis with yoyo loaches, cories and clown plecos in a US 20 gal with no problem. Most of these fish will soon be getting their own tanks, it's a bit over crowded at the moment with lots of water changes but the syno doesn't bother anyone at all.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually i was thinking more why do you have nitrites and no nitrates? Is your tank still cycling?

But any type of syno catfish species would be fine. I keep 6 in a 29g


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

sorry I meant them the other way around, nitrite-0. and nitrAte -10,
sorry about that!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, you gotta watch it, those I's and A's will get cha everytime! LOL

I would think you could add a syno with no problems.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

would an S.Shoutedeni be ok, and would it shoal with the nigriventris?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

none of my synos shoal, but they do play chase from time to time.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

*re*

ok, I thought they shoaled together,


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Nigriventis would definitely shoal. In fact, you should get them in groups like corys.

Shoutedeni would not shoal with nigriventis. And would probably be too aggressive towards them in the same tank.


----------

